# Mark Wood Custom Carpentry



## MarkWood

I was lookin for a good thread to post a paint job I did last week and I figured it was a good time to start a job thread soooo here it is. This paint job to me and two other men all week last week. 

View attachment 20130430_131535.jpg


View attachment 20130430_131549.jpg


View attachment 20130430_131648.jpg


----------



## havasu

Very clean paint job!


----------



## Chris

Looks Great! When are you gonna come paint my house?


----------



## MarkWood

I can be on the way thursday morning but I have to tell you travel time aint cheap!


----------



## Chris

I will be like my generals and say we don't pay travel time.


----------



## MarkWood

I would sneak it in the bid but I do believe $4000 in fuel would be noticed.


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> I would sneak it in the bid but I do believe $4000 in fuel would be noticed.



Line item on bid as "consumable supplies"...he'll never question it.


----------



## Chris

Any new work?


----------



## MarkWood

Just replaced this door and Jamb last week. 

View attachment 082.jpg


View attachment 083.jpg


View attachment 089.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

Just did this one as well. I was told all I had to do was replace some brick mold over the phone before I went out, when I got there the next morning he says oh yeah we found this when we pressure washed............Bad thing is I didnt take the mobile shop because all I had to do was "brick mold" so to say the least I was a little unprepared for the job......Lesson learned always take the tool trailer!! 

View attachment 195.jpg


View attachment 196.jpg


View attachment 197.jpg


View attachment 198.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

I will be replacing this door including the jamb and the window above and all the trim. in about two weeks with all fiberglass material. there is nothing wrong with the Wood setup thats there now but the homeowner does not want to have any chance of rot down the road. I reckon if you live in a 2 million dollar house you can afford to fix it if it aint broke! 

View attachment 073 (2).jpg


----------



## MarkWood

I replaced this wooden column with a fiberglass unit a few months back on the same 2 million dollar house. 

View attachment 017 (3).jpg


View attachment 019 (3).jpg


----------



## Chris

Looking good, I'll take those old doors.


----------



## havasu

Pretty sweet doors as they are. Oh well, money has spoken.


----------



## MarkWood

Yup I dont question the decision I just do the work and get paid!, then I "haul off the scrap" and sell it


----------



## MarkWood

I removed a sink and faucet and replaced it with a new stainless unit a couple weeks ago, The old sink and faucet are now on Craigs list!


----------



## Chris

I'm the same way, I don't question why although there is never anything good to sell from my jobs.


----------



## MarkWood

extra DIRT?!


----------



## Chris

Wish I could sell it, I always have to pay to get rid of it and then pay for trucking on top of that.


----------



## MarkWood

Hmmm I see "fill dirt" for sale around here all the time? I'm not sure how much of it they sell though???


----------



## Chris

They sell it out here too but only to unsuspecting home owners that don't know how to look for free dirt. I give mine away all the time, I get people that stop by the jobs and ask for it snd I will deliver it free if they are close.


----------



## MarkWood

I sold that sink I got off that job last week for $40......


----------



## MarkWood

Patched some woodpecker holes in some stucco today. Also replaced and painted some rotted brick mould with pvc brick mould on the same house. 

View attachment 20130530_132233.jpg


View attachment 20130605_164320.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

I made this walkway for a customer on monday. 

View attachment 20130604_162909.jpg


View attachment 20130604_162829.jpg


----------



## Chris

How has business been?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> How has business been?



Yeah, where ya been hiding?


----------



## MarkWood

oldognewtrick said:


> Yeah, where ya been hiding?



Business is Good, Thats where I been hiding!


----------



## MarkWood

Did this small commercial build out last week. 

View attachment 083.jpg


View attachment 084.jpg


View attachment 088.jpg


View attachment 089.jpg


View attachment 090.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

more pics..... 

View attachment 092.jpg


View attachment 093.jpg


View attachment 1080.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

Also been workin on this one finally finished it last week. 

View attachment 174.jpg


View attachment 017 (3).jpg


View attachment 014 (4).jpg


View attachment 024.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

Had to cut 6 inches of stucco out of the bottom and replace the foam backer board with concrete backer board. Termites love foam against the dirt. 

View attachment 003 (2).jpg


View attachment 004 (2).jpg


View attachment 006 (2).jpg


View attachment 014 (3).jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

The installation specs on EFIS is 3" off the roof dec and 12" off finished grade to avoid just what you had to fix.


----------



## MarkWood

I know. Dont know how these builders get away with it??????????


----------



## oldognewtrick

How are you going to handle the cold joint and blend it in? Are you going to paint the whole wall?


----------



## MarkWood

I blended it the best I could and painted the whole front of the house. it looks pretty good, I can tell where I did it but the customer is happy with it. If they wouldve paid more I wanted to put a skim coat of stucco all the way to the top so it would blend better. but there ok with so...........


----------



## MarkWood

A little deck repair. 

View attachment 20130711_124355.jpg


View attachment 20130711_124339.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

Subbed this slab out last week for a storage building I will be framing. 

View attachment 20130724_095336.jpg


View attachment 20130725_174105.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

Washed this one and painted doors, shutters, and out building. 

View attachment 20130716_155737.jpg


View attachment 20130716_155822.jpg


View attachment 20130716_160023.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

Repared this one a few weeks ago dont have any after pics yet. Ill getem when I go back. 

View attachment 20130709_160834.jpg


View attachment 20130709_160918.jpg


View attachment 20130712_084932.jpg


View attachment 20130712_084939.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sounds like you've been busy Mark...:rockin:


----------



## MarkWood

oldognewtrick said:


> Sounds like you've been busy Mark...:rockin:



I have until this week. Monday was the only day I made any money we cut stumps out of my yard the rest of the week. I hate haveing help on payroll when im not makin any thing, but atleast we got some work done at the wood camp. Maybe next week will be better startin out monday with a little interior paint work.


----------



## Chris

I hate it too, I have had a guy at my house for a month now, got a bunch of stuff done but it costs.


----------



## MarkWood

Not e to self wear gloves when loading material!!!!! 

View attachment 20130808_115207.jpg


View attachment 20130808_121357.jpg


----------



## havasu

ouch........


----------



## oldognewtrick

I learned my lesson a couple years ago. I put one in the end of my thumb that went past the knuckle climbing down off some brick scaffold. ER and 4 stitches. I used it to make a stair stringer after it dried out.


----------



## Chris

I have what you call man hands. Very rarely do I wear gloves even doing concrete all day. I did actually get a blister for the first time in years a few weeks back after jackhammering all day which was after a few weeks in the office. I am one of those guys that women don't want to get near my hands, I can tear jeans with them.


----------



## MarkWood

Chris said:


> I have what you call man hands. Very rarely do I wear gloves even doing concrete all day. I did actually get a blister for the first time in years a few weeks back after jackhammering all day which was after a few weeks in the office. I am one of those guys that women don't want to get near my hands, I can tear jeans with them.



My hands are the same way, I very rarely wear gloves for anything but the wife digs it so no lotion for me!


----------



## Chris

Mine doesn't complain either, only time I use lotion is after a day of concrete work, that stuff seems to dry them out a bit.


----------



## MarkWood

Winter time cold is brutal on hands! Maybe a little lotion then


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> Winter time cold is brutal on hands! Maybe a little lotion then



Only if its corn huskers. Anything else is....well, you know.


----------



## MarkWood

If  theres anyone out there in the north georgia area with carpentar/painting skills that needs a job I have a spot open.


----------



## Chris

If you pay for travel time I will be there, I am pretty good with everything hence being a contractor and all. I work cheap as long as you buy the beer.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Better bring your hard hat if you're going to work with mark.


----------



## MarkWood

Chris said:


> If you pay for travel time I will be there, I am pretty good with everything hence being a contractor and all. I work cheap as long as you buy the beer.



travel time aint in the budget!


----------



## Chris

One of these days I am going to take a road trip and work along the way. That way it doesn't cost me much.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> One of these days I am going to take a road trip and work along the way. That way it doesn't cost me much.



And tell them your name is Jose Martinez and you won't have to pay taxes either...


----------



## MarkWood

But seriously does nobody want to work!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> But seriously does nobody want to work!!!



You just figured out what we came to realize about 8 years ago. You can't find a sober, dependable, honest, employee that will show up on time and do their job. It's the biggest issue we face as a contractor. We have 3 hispanic roofing crews that work twice as hard as any American crew we ever had and make about 5 times as much with a fraction of the issues we use to have, it's a sad testiment to the state of the available labor pool. Sorry.


----------



## MarkWood

I know it just sux that we have to depend on the illegals for hard workin folks. Most americans want food stamps and obama care.........


----------



## Chris

I have the same problem out here.


----------



## MarkWood

Just stained the deck on this house. The last pic is of his Garage I didnt do any work on it but it's bigger than my house so I figured I should post it.


----------



## MarkWood

................. 

View attachment 023.jpg


View attachment 041.jpg


View attachment 040.jpg


View attachment 027.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

First and last pic is of his garage.


----------



## MarkWood

Put these new windows in a few weeks ago. Just did the front for now, I will do the rest after they save up some more cash. 

View attachment 026 (2).jpg


----------



## havasu

Another nice looking job!


----------



## MarkWood

Thanks!


----------



## MarkWood

I did some repair work and painted the front porch on me Grandaddys 100+ year old farm house this week. 

View attachment 066.jpg


View attachment 082.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

here are some of his barn, I spent a lot of summers in this barn! 

View attachment 081.jpg


View attachment 080.jpg


View attachment 055.jpg


View attachment 048.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

The small building on the side of the house is the original smoke house from 100+ years ago it does have updated siding/trim and front door and has been moved from its original location on the property it originally had the same siding as the barn did when I was a kid. 

View attachment 052.jpg


----------



## Trophyman

I love those old farm houses, but they can be heating/cooling nightmares!!


----------



## MarkWood

Yea I have never been to hot or to cold in his house as much time as ive spent in it.but then again I dont know what his power bill runs.....


----------



## Chris

Sure don't find stuff like that in CA.


----------



## MarkWood

Finishing this basement this week. Not a big job just one room and a bathroom, but I'll take it.... 

View attachment 002.jpg


View attachment 006.jpg


View attachment 007.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

Today's progress.... 

View attachment 002.jpg


View attachment 005.jpg


View attachment 010.jpg


----------



## havasu

Nice job Mark, but why didn't you stagger the drywall seams? That area will be prone to cracking in the future, doncha think?


----------



## MarkWood

Never have and never had any issues?


----------



## MarkWood

Ive seen it done both ways my dad always did it like this and hes never had any complaints in the 40+ years hes been doing it. Im not saying staggers not better it may be and id be willing to change if it is better just the way I was raised doing it.


----------



## Chris

I was taught to stagger and also to not stand it up on the walls like you have it even though it seems much easier. Still don't know why I was taught not to stand it up, I can't find a reason it would make a difference.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I was taught to stagger and also to not stand it up on the walls like you have it even though it seems much easier. Still don't know why I was taught not to stand it up, I can't find a reason it would make a difference.



All the new construction I've been in around here I see the ceiling seams running in a line. When I do wall scans with the infrared camera, I usually can find the seams all running straight. But it might be a California thing with earthquake requirements. 

We have Chiggers and Ticks, y'all have earthquakes...


----------



## MarkWood

Chris said:


> I was taught to stagger and also to not stand it up on the walls like you have it even though it seems much easier. Still don't know why I was taught not to stand it up, I can't find a reason it would make a difference.



I have always wondered why you would run it sideways seems like a harder job all the way around with no advatage??


----------



## MarkWood

oldognewtrick said:


> All the new construction I've been in around here I see the ceiling seams running in a line. When I do wall scans with the infrared camera, I usually can find the seams all running straight. But it might be a California thing with earthquake requirements.
> 
> We have Chiggers and Ticks, y'all have earthquakes...



Ill keep my chiggers and ticks and they can have there earthquakes! Seems we got the better end of that deal!?


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> Ill keep my chiggers and ticks and they can have there earthquakes! Seems we got the better end of that deal!?



I don't know how anyone would dislike earthquakes more than I hate chiggers...


----------



## havasu

Yeah, in California, ceilings are staggered to provide the most strength. Also, the walls run horizontal with staggered seams for the same reason. Problem is the short sides of the drywall are not tapered, which show a raised edge after taping unless you are a mud master, which I am not. In any case, that is a great job Mark.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hey...where ya been hiding?


----------



## MarkWood

In the basement of a half a mil $ house :rockin:


----------



## Chris

Are you still tied up down there?


----------



## MarkWood

This is a different basement I just started last monday.


----------



## Chris

Happy birthday Mark.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Birthday? Party? Cake? Where's my invite?

Oh yeah...Happy Birthday!


----------



## havasu

Happy Birthday Mark!


----------



## MarkWood

Thanks yall!


----------



## MarkWood

oldognewtrick said:


> Birthday? Party? Cake? Where's my invite?
> 
> Oh yeah...Happy Birthday!



No party, no cake, but did have deer for lunch and apple pie for desert!


----------



## oldognewtrick

We'll, come on over and the mrs will get a cake, we'll invite all the members of Garage Talk, get Chris to bring some home brew and have a big time...as long as I'm in bed by 9.


----------



## havasu

Before I commit, what kind of cake?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ok big boy, partys over, I'm going to bed. Hope you had a good one.


----------



## MarkWood

It was good. I scored a $216 head gasket set for the yota and a new international harvester hat. We ended the day at cracker barrell with family and freinds and choclate cake and icecream.


----------



## MarkWood

Heres my latest project. Had remove almost all of the gutters and replced 180' of fascia board due to severe rot also had to remove 5 windows and rebuild the framea also due to rott. I have painted the entirw exterior as well. 

View attachment 20131213_154414.jpg


View attachment 20131213_154351.jpg


View attachment 20131219_140002.jpg


View attachment 20131204_100031.jpg


View attachment 20131204_100012.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

Also replaced 22 pcs of siding. And replaced all of the drip cap and 1x12 trim boards above the brick.


----------



## MarkWood

Here are some before pics. 

View attachment 20131118_145128.jpg


View attachment 20131118_145425.jpg


View attachment 20131017_085456.jpg


View attachment 20131118_160058.jpg


View attachment 20131017_085614.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

More before shots 

View attachment 20131017_085602.jpg


View attachment 20131017_084641.jpg


----------



## havasu

More great work Mark.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Funny how a little lack of maintenance and some improper flashing can cause a whole lot of repair.


----------



## MarkWood

Yes the orignal paint job was poor and cheap material to begin with also this house had never been repainted and its 9 years old. And some of those rotted fascia corners were due to the ridge cap not over hanging at all...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nice work Mark!


----------



## MarkWood

My new business cards came today. 

View attachment Screenshot_2014-01-15-17-34-21.jpg


View attachment Screenshot_2014-01-15-17-34-25.jpg


----------



## havasu

Nice cards. Gimme a thousand of them and I'll pass them out locally. Does your truck get good gas mileage?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Yeah Mark, send me some too, I'll pass some out. 

Hey I do have a double door with 2 side lights I have to take out on a 3rd floor balcony to make a copper pan to put underneath, you interested?


----------



## MarkWood

If the $$$$$$$$'s right I'll go anywhere...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> If the $$$$$$$$'s *right* I'll go anywhere...............



Don't have any right $$$ only lefts...and not many of them anymore...


----------



## MarkWood

Thats ok I try to stay north of Buford Ga anyway.


----------



## havasu

Hey Mark. We started a new hunting forum for Georgia. Come check it out!

http://www.georgiahunting.org/


----------



## MarkWood

havasu said:


> Hey Mark. We started a new hunting forum for Georgia. Come check it out!
> 
> http://www.georgiahunting.org/



Just registered!


----------



## Chris

havasu said:


> Hey Mark. We started a new hunting forum for Georgia. Come check it out!
> 
> http://www.georgiahunting.org/



And here I have been asking Austin for one of these for years.


----------



## havasu

Austin would love to set up one for each state. Would you like to volunteer for California's hunting quagmire of rules, laws and taxes?


----------



## Chris

I can try in all my free time. It's California, how many laws could there be?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Do we need to send a rescue party or care packages for ya Mark? Had enough snow yet


----------



## MarkWood

more than enough!! bad thing is its started sleeting my boy wont step foot outside because he doesnt like sleet down his neck! you know it sux if a 3 year old boy doesnt want to go out and build a snow man!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> And here I have been asking Austin for one of these for years.



And a back yard cooking forum...chickens and paracord...but no backyard cookin channel...


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> more than enough!! bad thing is its started sleeting my boy wont step foot outside because he doesnt like sleet down his neck! you know it sux if a 3 year old boy doesnt want to go out and build a snow man!!



Way back when, I mean way back, parents couldn't keep kids in the house, now days they can't get them out. I've even got a 24 y/o that won't get out...


----------



## MarkWood

I know man all I wanna do is go outside and play and hes talkin bout his belly hurts!! Ive been out movin wood in the garage and splitin kindlin just in case!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hows the roads in Georgia? We've just got 36* and spitting sleet/rain.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hey Mark, how come you don't hang out with us at 

http://www.houserepairtalk.com/


----------



## MarkWood

Roads look pretty bad from what I can see and im told there bad all over DOT has been by and plowed some but it doesnt do much good with the heavy sleet thats falling. I have had two customers want me to bring them a load of fire wood today but I toldem it wasnt happening today. These people around here are slack when it comes to proper preperation......thats alot of the reason why Ga gets so jammed up when this happens noone knows how to prepare.


----------



## MarkWood

And were @ 30* and heavy sleet. Sleet and snow is expected to fall until 5AM. So........tomorrow aint lookin much better for road travel.


----------



## MarkWood

Here is the day at the Wood farm! 

View attachment 20140212_115423.jpg


View attachment 20140212_115444.jpg


View attachment 20140212_164354.jpg


View attachment 20140212_112422.jpg


View attachment 20140212_171547.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ready to buy a snowmobile yet?


----------



## MarkWood

Nah.....4 Wheeler would be nice though!


----------



## MarkWood

http://www.atvillustrated.com/files/images/vendor.2011.polaris-glacier.atv-snowplow.jpg

THIS ONE!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Thats cool, but I've wanted one of these for as long as I can remember. 

View attachment sgdeuce1.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

Dont we all!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hey...you get lost or sumthin?


----------



## MarkWood

Nope just wide open as a case knife in a bar fight!


----------



## MarkWood

Just got a check off a good sized job, went and cashed it now I'm sittin at my desk figuring up payroll and material............I have decided that a man could make a real fine livin if he didnt have to pay his help and material bill...............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well, when you buy watermelons for a $1.00 and sell them for .99, you have to do a LOT of volume to make up the difference....


----------



## MarkWood

I actually came out pretty good on this one but I did pay a lot out to get it. I know its the name of the game and I did the work for another contractor and one never makes as much working as a sub..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Now see, I charge contractors the same price I charge a homeowner. All the contractors we work for use us for slate, tile, high end shingles and metal roofing.  We have a LOT more job trips than when we just go in and re-roof. Trip time, set-up all costs money and effects the bottom line. Should charge contractors more when I think about it...


----------



## MarkWood

still trying to figure out this pricing game...............probably should charge the contractors more!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Here's something I've been drilling into a painting contractor/friend of mine. You have to pay your help, materials, figure in overhead of office, phone, pay yourself and you also have to add proffit for the company. Just paying yourself does not make the company money. I see more and more small business fail, not because they charge to much, but because they charge to little. Just my :2cents:


----------



## Chris

Sometimes I think I made good money but then I pay all my overhead bills and realize I should charge more.


----------



## MarkWood

Here is some of my recent work. Tore out a shower and tub. 

View attachment 20140421_130131.jpg


View attachment 20140421_130122.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

Then replaced it with this shower and a shelf/vanity area. 

View attachment 20140423_090024.jpg


View attachment 20140501_091109.jpg


View attachment 20140501_091013.jpg


View attachment 20140501_091133.jpg


----------



## havasu

Really clean work, as usual, Mark.


----------



## MarkWood

Thanks havasu!


----------



## MarkWood

My latest project is a 2500 sq ft home built in 1970. It also has a 2500 sq ft basement. The first project on this restoration/remodel was to remove this load bearing wall and replace it with two 20' beams and a column supporting them in the middle 

View attachment 20140715_083955.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

Heres a few after pics 

View attachment 20140724_153316.jpg


View attachment 20140729_085934.jpg


----------



## havasu

That's a hell of a load bearing wall, and also a hell of a chandelier!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Glad you're keeping busy Mark, looking good!


----------



## oldognewtrick

What ever happened to MarkWood? Did somebody ban him?


----------



## zannej

oldognewtrick said:


> What ever happened to MarkWood? Did somebody ban him?



I don't know. He still posts on Facebook from time to time.


----------



## MarkWood

Im still here! just slammed cant tell if im coming or going most of the time!!


----------



## zannej

I like the table you built that you posted on FB. That was pretty awesome.


----------



## MarkWood

Thanks That was actually an antique table built in the 1830's that i restored for a customer.


----------



## zannej

LOL. I need to read descriptions more carefully. It was an awesome table. I'm planning to build a few small tables. One for my desktop to sit on so it can get better ventilation, one to go on my tv stand under the TV to raise it up a bit and allow for storage of VHS tapes underneath, and another to sit on top of my night stand to hold my computer monitor and allow me to store stuff under it-- which will prevent the cats from knocking the stuff down (I hope).


----------



## MarkWood

i was gonna upload some pics of my recent jobs so yall would see why i dont stop by here much but i cant get anything to upload. im having to do it all on my phone because my computer is down and for some reason i never can get pics to upload to this site from my phone. anybody else have this problem?


----------



## Admin

WoodRacing, what phone are you using?   Are you using app or browser?

I need to check out the uploading of photos.


----------



## MarkWood

samsung galaxy. i use the browser. i tried the tapa talk app once and never could get it to work at all. i used to be able to upload from the browser but havent been able to in about a year


----------



## Admin

Testing with Samsung Note 3 using the browser.


----------



## Admin

That is difficult as it is all very small.

But I did use the paperclip icon above, and uploaded from my download files.

Upload with Browse button.

Then go to paperclip and choose the uploaded file and post.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Works for me from a iPhone 4. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## zannej

I've got an S3 and I just upload my pics to a private Facebook account and then link the pics here.


----------



## MarkWood

i got it to work. heres a recent porch i redid. I built new stairs and handrails also converted the 4x4 posts to 10" columns. 

View attachment 20150625_103547.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

here is one of my current truck setup. 

View attachment 20150218_134606.jpg


----------



## havasu

Those pull out bed drawers are the bomb!

Nice work as usual mark!


----------



## zannej

Ooh, the pull-out drawers are a great idea!

The stairs and rails look great! Making the posts match the columns was a cool idea.


----------



## MarkWood

Here's the latest project that we finished up today. All composite deck floor and vinyl handrails. also did the same for the front porch but it was dark tonite when we finished so i didnt get pics of it. 

View attachment 20150930_160757.jpg


View attachment 20150930_160742.jpg


View attachment 20151022_171810.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

We built this pltform for there dog house out of the old deck floor material. 

View attachment 20151006_115854.jpg


View attachment 20151006_120059.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

This is how the dog area looked before. 

View attachment 20150930_160725.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

and here is the current status of my beard..... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1446485435419.jpg


----------



## havasu

I started my "Movember" beard 5 days ago. Sure don't look like that!

It's also itchy as hell currently.


----------



## MarkWood

this is no shave sept, oct, and starting nov. mine is an on going thing....


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I started my "Movember" beard 5 days ago. Sure don't look like that!
> 
> It's also itchy as hell currently.



Pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## havasu

Nobody wants to see my ugly mug. Here is what it looked like back in '82. Yep, in my daisy dukes as well. 

View attachment Daisy Dukes.jpg


----------



## zannej

Nice work, Mark! The dog area looks much better!

Is there a specific term for the things you used to anchor the posts for the dog platform? It looks specifically designed to hold posts.


----------



## MarkWood

Here is a Deck and Pergola that we built back in the summer. Went back yesterday to stain em. 

View attachment 20151203_174027.jpg


View attachment 20151203_160337.jpg


View attachment 20151203_160316.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

zannej said:


> Nice work, Mark! The dog area looks much better!
> 
> Is there a specific term for the things you used to anchor the posts for the dog platform? It looks specifically designed to hold posts.



Those are preformed post blocks that you can get at home depot or any material supply store


----------



## odorf

WoodRacing said:


> I made this walkway for a customer on monday.




only thing wrong with that walk way,  it is at some one elses house

looks good,


----------



## odorf

havasu said:


> Nobody wants to see my ugly mug. Here is what it looked like back in '82. Yep, in my daisy dukes as well.





you need grey in a bread for it to be a beard !!! 

View attachment c01cb23e-1651-4771-b23a-2385b40e8814 (1).jpg


----------

